
Nginx auto configuration and service discovery for Mesos/Marathon - martensson
https://github.com/martensson/nixy
======
martensson
Author here. A year ago or so I wrote a similar service called moxy (a reverse
proxy for Mesos/Marathon entirely in Go) but due to the demand of more
advanced features that already existed in nginx I rewrote the whole thing and
now its an configuration tool using templates instead. We are using this
internally on an average sized production environment, and its been working
great so far. Its partly inspired by Bamboo that is a similar tool that
configures haproxy, but we preferred nginx for a list of reasons. Feel free to
use, fork, improve, etc!

